# PHP-Funktion über URL aufrufen



## bastiglasl (19. Juli 2004)

Kann ich eine PHP-Funktion über die URL aufrufen? Wenn ja, wie muß ich das machen?


----------



## Sven Petruschke (19. Juli 2004)

Du musst über den URL ein PHP-Script aufrufen, welches wiederum die Funktion ausführt.

snuu


----------



## der_maiki (19. Juli 2004)

Klar geht das!
Du übergibst mit einem Link einfach eine Funktion und fragst dann beim laden der Site per If - Anweisung ab, ob dieser Wert mit übergeben wurde. 
Das heißt:

```
<?
if($starte="Funktion") {
function();
}
?>
<a href="datei.php?starte=Funktion">Funktion starten</a>
```

Für die If Zeile muss dein Webserver jedoch speziell konfiguriert sein. Sollt es nicht kalppen probiers mal mit:

```
if($_GET['starte']="Funktion"){
...
```
Ich hoffe, dass es klappt.


----------



## German (19. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von bastiglasl _
> *Kann ich eine PHP-Funktion über die URL aufrufen? Wenn ja, wie muß ich das machen? *


http://www.URL.com?machfunc=1

if(machfunc==1) myFunction();

oder

myFunction($machfunc);


----------



## bastiglasl (19. Juli 2004)

*Fettes Merci* für die schnellen Antworten


----------

